# Links To Online Sellers Of Fresh Grapes, Juice & Frozen Pails For Delivery



## we5inelgr (Oct 11, 2017)

Hey all,

Any recommendations for online sellers of Fresh Grapes, Fresh Juice and Frozen Pails & Juice who are willing to *ship *to '_home_' vintners? Either from a vineyard direct, or a broker or reseller?

Seems like many who carry those products only sell for local pick up. This could be due to weight limitations or local/state shipping laws.

I'll update this posting with any links or suggestion given so those searching for similar may hopefully find it easier to locate options.

Thanks.

*California:*
Brehm Vineyards - Fresh Grapes, Frozen Pails, Several Varietals
Pacific Fresh - Use Request for Grape Form, Several Varietals
Papagni Fruit & Juice - Fresh Grapes & Juice _(no online store, call/email only)_
Wine Grapes Direct - Several Varietals, Can Purchase 'Futures'

*Connecticut:*
M&M Wine Grape Co - Pasteurized fresh grape must & Frozen Must _(contains skins)_ & Juice options. Several Varietals

*New York:*
Growers Cooperative Grape Juice Co - Concord Grape products
Walker's Fruit Farms - Wine Juice - Several Varietals _(5 gallon 'Hot Pack' pails)_

*Pennsylvania:*
Keystone Homebrew Supply - Several frozen must Italian Varietals.
Mobilia Farms - Cherry, Concord, Steuben Diamond Grape Juice _(small sizes)_
Presque Isle Wine Cellars - Only Ships Australian Juice _(currently, Cab, Shiraz, Chard only)_


*Ontario, Canada:*
Grapemasters - Currently 6 Varietals _(price includes shipping to the continental United States)_


*Others*
More Wine - Brehm Frozen Grapes


----------



## MAJ (Oct 12, 2017)

Musto Wine Grape Company
Hartford, CT
www.JuiceGrape.com

Great group of people selling excellent Lanza Vineyard - Susian Valley fruit, among others.


----------



## Ajmassa (Oct 12, 2017)

http://www.grapemasters.com/store/c1/Featured_Products.html

Spanish frozen must. Probably becoming available right about now.


----------



## we5inelgr (Oct 12, 2017)

MAJ said:


> Musto Wine Grape Company
> Hartford, CT
> www.JuiceGrape.com
> 
> Great group of people selling excellent Lanza Vineyard - Susian Valley fruit, among others.



Thanks for the suggestion. I had looked at their site, but had some questions as to whether they shipped or not on certain products.

Example: Fresh Juice Pails are apparently for pick up only _(unless volume ordering)_ http://www.juicegrape.com/categories/Fresh_Juice_Pails
"_Fresh Juice Pails are offered seasonally for pick-up in Hartford or volume orders can be coordinated through our office and will be shipped via freight. If you are looking to purchase pails of juice and require shipping, please see our frozen product line._"

However, I just received an email response and they state that this line can be shipped: http://www.juicegrape.com/categories/Winemaking_Kits/Mosti_Mondiale/Original_All_Juice
"_Mosti Mondiale’s 23L Original AllJuice is a true 100% pasteurized fresh grape must product._"

The difference being, the first is 'Fresh' Juice and the second is Juice that is pasteurized _(so it's microbially stabilized)_.

Then, there is the 3rd option _(& 2nd that can be shipped)_, and that's their Frozen Juice.


----------



## Ajmassa (Oct 12, 2017)

If your looking for home delivery I don't think your going to find anything at all for fresh grapes/juice. Only in very large quantities maybe. And frozen must or bagged pasteurized type juice are the only options. 
It's pretty risky for the suppliers shipping something that has a very specific temperature needed.


----------



## we5inelgr (Oct 12, 2017)

Yeah, just trying to compile a list of places people can purchase home vintner size fresh/frozen/pasteurized grapes/juice/must that can be shipped.

My initial research the other day wasn't returning too many options and was keeping me up past my bedtime 

I like one-stop-shop kinda things so hopefully others will find this list useful, as I do.


----------



## Treeman (Oct 13, 2017)

Another supplier is http://winegrapesdirect.com/They will also work with you to reduce shipping costs if group can purchase 20 or more pails.

I'm working on a Dec. shipment to Lehigh Valley, PA. Anyone in the area can message me or reply here if your interested.


----------



## Smok1 (Oct 13, 2017)

Bosagrape.com if your in western canada ( they carry all supplies and bring in grapes)

Medditerainean market ( not sure if they have a website) if your in the Okanagan area, there located in kelowna bc, there a little itailian owned market who brings in truckloads of grapes from california every year.


----------



## GreenEnvy22 (Oct 13, 2017)

In Niagara Region, Ontario, Canada:
http://www.watsons.ca/juice.html
They have over a dozen varietals. Also good pricing on bottles ($7.95/case CDN last time I was there for Bordeaux).


----------

